# mySQL zugriff funktionert nach ca4 stündiger laufzeit nicht



## mihailo (3. Dez 2007)

Hallo,

Hab ein java programm das in ca 2 stündigen in intervallen einen wert in eine mySQL db schreibt.
wundersamer weiße funktoniert dies nach ca4 stündiger laufzeit nicht mehr !! 

als erste idee bin ich davon ausgegangen das die verbindung wohl getrenn wird nach einer bestimmen zeit
also öffne ich jetzt einfach alle 30minuten übertage was angefallen ist und schließe wieder.

jedoch immer noch gleiches problem !!!!

Keine Exeption nichts programm läuft weiter ....

Benutze den mySQL Connector Driver 

Hat jemand eine Idee oder vielleicht schon ähnliches beobachtet ??

danke im voraus, weiß nicht weiter  :roll:


----------



## DP (3. Dez 2007)

irgendeine exception muss ja kommen wenn der nicht in die db schreiben kann


----------



## RicoSoft (3. Dez 2007)

interessant, aber meine auffassung ist, dass das ja dann beinahe nur 1x läuft (alle 2h und nach 4h läufts nicht mehr...)


----------



## tuxedo (4. Dez 2007)

Wenn eine gewisse Zeit lang die "Connection" brach liegt, dann trennt sie der Server. Der Client bemerkt das i.d.R. erst, wenn er die Verbindung wieder benutzen will. Irgendwo (wo weiß ich nicht mehr genau) kann man im Connector/J oder im JDBC einstellen, dass immer mal wieder ein KeepAlive von sich gibt um die Verbindung auf Dauer aufrecht zu erhalten.

- Alex


----------



## FenchelT (4. Dez 2007)

Hallo alex,

hatte ich auch schon drueber nachgedacht, abder der OP schreibt ja extra:


> also öffne ich jetzt einfach alle 30minuten übertage was angefallen ist und schließe wieder.
> 
> jedoch immer noch gleiches problem !!!!



was mich vermuten laesst, dass es keine offene und brache Connection gibt, es sei denn er trennt und verbindet nicht sauber?!


----------



## tuxedo (4. Dez 2007)

Oh, da hab ich wohl nicht zuende gelesen *schäm*

@mihailo 

Wie äußert sich denn "funktoniert ... nicht mehr !!"? Schildere doch mal ein exaktes Szenario.

- Alex


----------



## bronks (4. Dez 2007)

Die Datenbankverbindung mit dem UrlParameter "autoreconnect" aufbauen wird sicher helfen.


----------

